# Arizona get-together/turn-a-thon



## airrat (Dec 5, 2005)

I know we discussed this over the summer and everyone wanted to wait till it cooled off.   I changed jobs and work weekends now.  HOWEVER, in  Janurary I have found a way to have some Saturdays off.   Would anyone be interested in a day in Janurary.  I would really like to get together with you all and turn a few pens for the FP.  I still plan on giving some corian to people to turn into FPs.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 5, 2005)

I am available most weekends, and I definately would like to get some folks together.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom, I think the best thing to do is pick a place, myplace , yours or whoever's, then pick a date towards the end of January. Then it will be up to those who want to come to rearrange our schedules to be there. Trying to find a date to accomadate everyone just doesn't work.


----------



## Don in phoenix (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll second that. Pick a date and let us know. I have most Saturdays off. Will be looking forward to meeting you all.
Don


----------



## vick (Dec 5, 2005)

I would be interested, though not guarenteeing I can make it.


----------



## airrat (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok I have an offer for the 21st Jan.  Ill let them post about it.  Anyone who is interested would you preferr to keep in touch via emails or through the board.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I suppose I could miss one woodturners association meeting, and replace with a wood turning meeting. [] Do we have a meeting place yet? I can volunteer my shop, but I only have one lathe right now but room for people to bring 3 or 4 more minis. If Mike can get a day pass, maybe he can roll his lathe station down so we could have two sharpening stations also.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 6, 2005)

Kevin, I offered up my place in an e mail to Tom for Jan 21st. I have 2 lathes and the Legacy Mill and plenty of room for anyone wanting to bring their mini's to set up. I know some folks, Don in Phx and Bev wanted to cast some snake skins, so I figured we can do some casting as well. I am not that centrally located, but who really is. My place is 20 minutes north of the 101 from either the Scottsdale Rd or Cave Creek Rd exit going North to Cave Creek.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm the other end of the spectrum, Higley and Queen Creek.


----------



## vick (Dec 6, 2005)

Same as Kevin, I would guess that Anthony's place is at least 1 1/2 hours from me.  Translation I will not make it.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 6, 2005)

That is why I did not post anything for sure. I knew several of you guys were in Chandler, Gilbert, Mesa.....So what is the next option ???? I don't mind driving...
Hell, I'll drive to BB if he offers []


----------



## vick (Dec 6, 2005)

If Kevin's offer for his place is still open, I could either roll my stuff over or we could split in our 2 garages (we are right across the street from each other).  But I will have to say Kevin and I are out in the boonies. 
I say we vote Tom as leader of this and let him decide wher we should have it.  Maybe he will start a survey[]


----------



## airrat (Dec 7, 2005)

Right now I see interested in this is
Anthony(pen works), Mike(vick),Kevin(dubdrvkev), Don(don in phx), Robert(Hastur/ my brother no post but I know he will want to go) and me.  Right now 4 of the 6 are east valley.  Maybe it would be best to do it in that area, also having the 2 garages so close to each other might be good if we can get more to come.  

need to know:
-any other zonies interested?
-who all would be interested in some corian?  I would send it to you so you can prep it. preferr it to be donated to FP but I am generous with it too.  
-anyone interested in eating with this?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 7, 2005)

I can fire up the barbie, no problem.


----------



## vick (Dec 7, 2005)

Who would eat corian[]


----------



## airrat (Dec 7, 2005)

I would make sure it is environmentaly safe corian[}]

Kevin you mentioned the 21st was the turners meeting.  Would one week earlier be better?


----------



## Easysport (Dec 7, 2005)

I may be interested. I'm up here in Prescott Valley. I'm sure I could learn a lot from you guys/gals by just watching. Maybe a day or two out of the cold would due me good and the better half could shop. This could get costly.[]


----------



## airrat (Dec 7, 2005)

Easysport you are more then welcome to come.   If you buy her enough at the holidays she would be content, right?????[]


----------



## vick (Dec 7, 2005)

Bev has not piped up but she was interested before I think.


----------



## Easysport (Dec 7, 2005)

Tom, Thanks for the invite. When this is finalized I'll make every effort to be there. Being retired dates no longer matter. Always good to learn from the best.[^]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 7, 2005)

The AWA meets the third saturday of (almost) every month, that date (1/22) is not yet on the website but I assume it will be that day. I can do either day, AFAIK, although I haven't mentioned it to swmbo.

Edit for day, not sure why I had thursday in there.[B)]


----------



## Hastur (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,
Yes I will be there!  As long as it is not Jan. 28th.


----------



## airrat (Dec 10, 2005)

Kevin which day is better then.  The 14th or 21st.   Talk to the boss and let us know.  We can set that day up


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Dec 13, 2005)

Well guys, I'm up here freezing my touchie off in Michigan right now and any place that is warm sounds inviting!  However I'll opt for the Gilbert area as that is only 1 1/2 hrs from home and CC is a weekend trip almost!  I'd be happy to bring a cake for dessert! I really would like someone to help me with sharpening tools also.  Just let me know the details and I'll be there!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 13, 2005)

Not that I'm an expert, but I'd be happy to grind some steel off your tools for you. I have a wolverine with varigrind and skew attachments so we should be able to sharpen about anything you need. 
Tom, if they are both open the 14th works better for me, but I'm not married to it.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 13, 2005)

So do we have a date of the 14th at Kevin's ?? Just checking in.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 18, 2005)

Unless something unforeseen happens that is the plan Anthony... and others.


----------



## TexasJohn (Dec 18, 2005)

Sure wish you folks were a little closer to El Paso. I'm retarded also but that would be about a 2 day trip for me.[] Texas John


----------



## ldimick (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you accept out of town vistors? I have/get to be in Phoenix that weekend.[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 19, 2005)

Sure, the more the merrier right. 

Maybe we should get a roll call going to see what kind of turn out we can expect.


----------



## ldimick (Dec 19, 2005)

I think my class is from the 16th through the 19th. I need to make a trip up to Prescott on the 15th, so I might be able to make it a day early on the 14th. I'll know for certain next week.


----------



## airrat (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey all sorry been sick and at work.  
Ok with the 14th as far as I know.   

Lets get a call of everyone that can make it.  Also need to know who would like some corian to turn into pens for the FPP.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, barring the unforseen, I am there, just e mail me an address and time. Will bring the Legacy Mill with me if anyone wants to make some twist pens.


----------



## vick (Dec 19, 2005)

I am in.  Tom if you bring some extra corian maybe we can work a little trade.  I am not really interested in it for pens but homemade bushings, and pen mill adapters and such.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in for the 14th and will bring a cake. (and my tools)! Vick, I have a bunch of corian too I can bring![8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 19, 2005)

Bev, there is still hope for your snake skin blanks ! I will bring them [] So it took me a year, who's counting. []


----------



## Easysport (Dec 19, 2005)

14th sounds good to me. I'll make every effort to be there. Need an address and or map.[8D][8D]


----------



## airrat (Dec 21, 2005)

sure Vick if color is not an issue I can bring you a nice piece of it you can cut to whatever you need.

Bev I am glad to see your coming.  Want to talk to you on corian and such.  (gluing up)

So we have a place and date, but what time?


----------



## Don in phoenix (Dec 21, 2005)

Count me in. Let me know what I need to bring
Don


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 21, 2005)

Is anyone planning on bringing a lathe? How many should we try to get here? 

Tom, I'd like to do a few FPP pens. So count me in for a little Corian, if you would.

As far as time goes, do we want to start around 10:00 so the travellers don't have to leave early and we can get plenty of turning and talking done before it cools off in the eve and have some lunch somewhere in there too. It doesn't have to stop then, we can make a party out of it as far as I'm concerned.  [][8D]


----------



## woodwish (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, this really sounds like fun but I don't think I can justify a trip all the way from Florida right now.  To far to drive and still get to work that week [].  Turn one for me!  I'll turn a few here and think about you guys, maybe even toast you with a cold one when we finish [8D]


----------



## airrat (Dec 22, 2005)

I can bring a lathe.  Either on a stand or table just let me know.   
10 am is good for me.  With it going to be 80 this weekend, looks like its going to be a tanning christmas.


----------



## airrat (Dec 22, 2005)

The date is Jan 14th at 10 am - his wife kicking us out.  I will get an email to all with his address.

Kevin is letting us raid his place.  He just told me he is hiding all his ornament stock and bowl supplies. (wouldnt want to corrupt us pen turners)[] Better known as cleaning the shop.

Lets plan on a potluck for the day.  Bring finger foods to munch on.   Kevin has a BBQ he offered(hope its still good)  If so can bring easy to grill items.


So we can get an idea of how many, here is who I am seeing:
Anthony(pen works), Mike(vick),Kevin(dubdrvkev), Don(don in phx), Robert(Hastur), Easysport, Bev, Ldimick, and me.  If not on this list please let us know so we can get enough lathes and space.  The more people the funner day we can have.


----------



## Dario (Dec 22, 2005)

Sounds like it will be a fun day...I envy you guys, wish I can just drive and join you! [].

Maybe the Texans will do something similar but problem is Texas itself is too big!  Last one I joined, I have to drive 3 hours each way!  []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep BBQ is open for business. 
Cleaning up will mostly be getting rid of the piles of chips and a little re-arranging so more than one person can work at a time. But thanks for reminding me to hide the goods. []
Dario, its a quick flight []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll See if my Boss in Phoenix needs me down there around that time, This looks like it's going to be a hoot!!!

[][][][][]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 29, 2005)

Okay heres the latest. I was informed that I have a wedding to go to the evening of the 14th. So what we decided was to open the shop an hour earlier and we'll wrap up around 3. So 9-3 still on the 14th is the GTG time. I think we should be able to do plenty of damage in 6 hours. Tom (airrat) has my address so email myself or him to get it, since I really don't really want to post it. Let me know if you want directions or if mapquest is okay.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 29, 2005)

I see what you are doing......trying to avoid paying overtime []
Still plan on being there, shoot me your address. Since we are going to knock off earlly, I just may visit my aunty in Sun Lakes and have time to play 9 holes [8D]


----------



## airrat (Dec 30, 2005)

Make sure to send either Kevin or I an email for his address.  

Heading over to his place today to make sure he has his "stock" put away. []  If not I am sure I can help him [)]

So here is a break down again
Place : Kevin's (send either him or I email for address)
Time: Sat Jan 14th from 9-3
Remember to bring something to have for a Lunch potluck.  Kevin said we can use his BBQ.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a note to bring your cash !! I am packing up some discountinued pen kits I don't make any more, blanks, a pen press , drill vise and some other goodies that are taking up space. [] In case anybody wants to buy them, the price will be right.


----------



## vick (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />
> Remember to bring something to have for a Lunch potluck.  Kevin said we can use his BBQ.



Hey everyone if you can shoot me an e-mail with what food you are planning to bring.  I will try to fill in the blanks so we dont have 12 bags of chips, or hot dogs with out buns or something.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 9, 2006)

Good idea, or just post what you are bringing so we can all figure it out. I'll have soda's and water in the fridge.

Do any of you like spicy food?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 9, 2006)

I will bring a pasta salad if that works


----------



## vick (Jan 9, 2006)

so far we have 
Kevin - for beverages
Anthony - for pasta salad
Robert - for hot dogs 
I think Bev said she was bringing a cake.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 9, 2006)

I was going to make some "tuna boats" also if anyone will eat them. They are basically jalapenos, tuna and cheese. So if you like peppers they're good but a little warm.


----------



## vick (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />I was going to make some "tuna boats" also if anyone will eat them. They are basically jalapenos, tuna and cheese. So if you like peppers they're good but a little warm.


I will stick to the hot dogs, I don't like tuna.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm with Mike, dogs are fine []


----------



## airrat (Jan 10, 2006)

Kev I will try anything.

I can bring a "Taco" salad.(not the taco bell one)


----------



## airrat (Jan 10, 2006)

> Just a note to bring your cash !! I am packing up some discountinued pen kits I don't make any more, blanks, a pen press , drill vise and some other goodies that are taking up space.  In case anybody wants to buy them, the price will be right.



Does that include the Legacy??????????????[][}][]

Cant wait to see what goodies you have.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 11, 2006)

Just checkin in if Don & Bev are coming ?? If so, I will bring my snake oil supplies []


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2006)

Anthony I believe Bev is.  I sent her directions and she was going to bring a cake.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 13, 2006)

Getting close to last call......
Do we have any kind of head count ???


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 13, 2006)

Tom may have a better idea of who has asked him for directions.
People that I know of are:
Me[]
Anthony
Mike
Bev
Tom
Robert 

Anybody else?


----------



## vick (Jan 13, 2006)

I did not get much response on the "Food" post.
As far as I know people that confirmed they were in were

Tom and his brother
Kevin
Anthony 
and I

Some others had said they were coming earlier but I have not seen them respond in the last week.  If you are planning on coming how about posting to let us know.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey...Someone e mail me Kevin's address, I lost it.
I found another guy to come over, Ed P.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jan 13, 2006)

Done


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 13, 2006)

B U M P  [8D]

Where are all the Zonies [8D]


----------



## airrat (Jan 13, 2006)

been busy with pens and getting some stuff for tomorrow.
Also sent you his address Anthony.

You list looks good.  I have not heard from Easysport or Don in PHX lately.  
With Anthony's add coming looks like about 7 people.

Bev is bringing a Cake she sent me that in an email.


----------

